
Ask HN: What do you use for Calendaring? - YalBrenner
I am looking for a provider for calendaring, preferably with caldav.  I don&#x27;t use google products other than basic android without google services.  I don&#x27;t own any iDevices either.  I use fastmail for email but don&#x27;t use email on phone and don&#x27;t want access to email to be on phone and fastmail provides no way to differentiate access.<p>Are there any other providers you could recommend or think are great even if they don&#x27;t meet my requirements.
======
Gustomaximus
2 common alternatives not mentioned are Outlook and Mozillas Lightning
Calendar.

Mail.com have a calendar function. I dont use it so not sure the quality.

Or could you set up a second Fastmail account for your calendar only? That way
you don't get emails on the phone.

------
garysvpa
Microsoft Outlook

Rainlendar (All Platforms)

Thunderbird with Lightning (All Platforms)

Fastmail is okay.

------
slater
30boxes.com seems nice?

